# Anybody going to US27's ATV/SxS fest?



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I see US27 Motorsports is having an ATV/SxS openhouse the weekend of June 19th. Looks like it might be fun. I may go just to check it out and watch, see what it is all about. 
http://www.us27motorsports.com/custompage.asp?pg=mud_bogs


----------

